# Gotoh bridge



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Just got my catalog today from Geo Heinl & co and they sent a free gotoh parts brochure.I noticed a nice bridge in it,sort of a combination of a wraparound and tailpiece.I've seen these before but not a stylish as this one.Hers a link,
http://g-gotoh.com/product.php?id_product=95
And heres their new stealth tuners just for fun, http://g-gotoh.com/product.php?id_product=208
The bridge has been around since 2008,maybe before but new to me.Looks nice so keep a look out for one.


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

I think stewmac sells something like this.

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Bridges...rem_bridges/Adjustable_Wraparound_Bridge.html

Not sure if that one is a better deal or not, though. Not as stlylish I suppose, unless you like the vintage look.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I'm a fan of this one http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Bridges...n-trem_bridges/Hipshot_Baby_Grand_Bridge.html
Although it wouldn't look as good on a lefty guitar it's still pretty badass


----------

